# Topics > Smart home > Smart toothbrush >  Babahu X1, AI Powered hand free toothbrush, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

youtube.com/@babahuofficial7478

facebook.com/BabahuOfficial

twitter.com/babahu8

"Babahu X1 - 1st AI Powered Hand Free Toothbrush" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

babahu X1 - World’s first AI hand free toothbrush

Published on Nov 20, 2018




> babahu X1 smart toothbrush is the world’s first AI fully-automatic device in the world that can brush your teeth perfectly using its Intelligent Artificial Algorithm. Using its built-in Nine-Axis sensor and self-developed accurate localization algorithm, the brush operates on your teeth at different frequencies, providing the most suitable level of comfort.
> 
> High Features:
> ☑️1. Identifies respective levels of comfort
> ☑️2. Built-in audio alert, kid’s brushing reminders 
> ☑️3. Strong sonic power, 12x as powerful as traditional brushing
> ☑️4. 6D soft bristles cleaning teeth from 6 sides at 45 degree angle
> ☑️5. Deep clean in 20 seconds
> ☑️6. Daily clean and gum care

----------

